# Where can I buy pre-designed templates?



## TheLondoner (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anyone know any suppliers of rhinestone templates?

I am looking to buy a wide range of pre-designed templates, my main area of interest is Hen Parties, Stag Parties and Weddings, but other areas/subjects may also be of interest.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

post here.....http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

you can get just about anything here
Rhinestone Templates
sue


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Londoner, may I ask you what you do at Weddings. I've heard of people taking screen printing presses, and/or heat presses to wedding parties. I was wondering what they actually sell. 

Do they take a Camera, Printer, Computer and Heat Press. Take pictures, print on transfers and Press them? Sell for $15 or offer 100 t-shirts for $1,000 to whom ever is paying for the wedding?


----------



## TheLondoner (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Paul,
We only sell online, we do not actually go to the weddings.
Vince


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Vince


----------

